# Case 2470 Hydraulic Issue



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey all, just picked up a 2470 with a degelman blade. A relative has had it since new. Hadn't been used in 4 yrs.
Started using it to plow some snow is the calving pasture.the longer I used it, the less the hydraulics would lift the blade off the ground. 
From what I can remember, the oring on the pressure releif valve notoriuosly fails. For the life of me, I can't remember where it is. It's somewhere on the block where the hydraulic hoses for the implement hook to.
Anybody have any info?
Thanks


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Got it figured out. Cold oil releif valve had a chuck of metal in it and was bypassing oil. The warmer the oil got, the less oil I had going to the couplers.
Now the fun part. Waiting for wherever that chuck came from to gerande!!!!! Lol


----------

